# How long did it take before UBER done your first money deposit?



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

Ive been driving for ten days, still no deposit, send emails to UBER but still no answer... I check with my bank and all the infos ask were okay, someone has a clue???


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Did you go to uber vault and sign up for direct deposit? And do you see a small test deposit from them?


----------



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,

Yes I did sign up for direct deposit but they never did a small test...


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

My first deposit came the first Thursday after i started. Started Friday got email sunday night about statement available online, and Thursday money was there. Have never had a problem. Always very fast. Something must not be setup right. Make sure everything with bill.com is setup right. I have accounts in 4 cities and no problems.


----------



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

Thx for the info


----------



## Jefe (Dec 14, 2014)

They did their 1 cent deposit for me today. It was under name "Rasier AP verify"


----------



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

Thx, I sent 4 email, still no answers...


----------



## UberNOT (Nov 17, 2014)

better get use to those 1 cent deposits, or maybe 2 cents


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks


----------

